# hi my munchkin is about to be a mum for the first time.. any advice please?



## munchkinmamma (Jul 3, 2014)

Hi my munchkin is heavily pregnant with her first litter.. I think ive done everything im supposed to do nesting box kitten food etc.. but if anyone else has any advice it would be amazing.. im not sure when she is due as it was unexpected but she is huge her nipples are leaking (will put a pic up of nipple as ive been told you can tell from them if they are labouring or not) she is eating like a pig... but the babies are still really active so not really sure when to expect them.. thanks in advance kelly x


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

What date do you think she may have been mated?


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

Do munchkin's breed true, or can you expect long-legged kittens in the litter as well?


----------



## munchkinmamma (Jul 3, 2014)

Hi I have no idea we rescued her and her brother (hes been neutered already) but couldnt fit her in to be done.. with a baby in hospital etc etc she ended up being pregnant before we could get her spayed.. can I also just add these babies are not being sold they already have loving homes waiting with family members I dont want them ending up in horrible homes x


----------



## munchkinmamma (Jul 3, 2014)

And yed the only other male shes been into contact with is also a munchkin x


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

Ah! So dad could be any type of cat.

Hope all goes well for her and her babies - she certainly looks very ready to pop! Any idea how many are in there, or will it be a surprise?

And we will want to know when they arrive, with pictures, please 

EDIT" Crossed post - dad munchkin also I see.


----------



## munchkinmamma (Jul 3, 2014)

Ive been told 5 but like I say I have no clue your guess is probably better than mine, im sure ill be here a lot asking for advice  x


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

ok, so we cant go by times of calling then or possible matings.

Have you felt/seen the kittens move for long, normally at 7 weeks you can see them moving around.

When the milk comes in you can say anytime but normally 3 days.

If you cant gauge the above, the only times you are going to know is when she goes into labour, you maybe lucky to see the mucus plug but mums do clean up very quickly, when she is licking a lot or panting with a ripple tummy she is already in labour.

Glad you are prepared with a nesting box.

People will help you here if you get any worries.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Sorry, just read your first post again, she is leaking which would indicate any day now.

If this is your first experience it would help you to watch a few video's online so it prepares you more.

Will say if you see a kitten being born and mum is pushing for 15 minutes with no progress you need a vet as the kitten may well be stuck.

If you need advise to help via telephone/text I am happy to talk you through labour and delivery any time of night as I am currently awaiting my litter due 6th -9th july.


----------



## munchkinmamma (Jul 3, 2014)

Hi yes its been at least 2 weeks since seeing/feeling them move, and the first time I noticed the milk was tuesday.. as for the mucus plug I noticed a few bits of dried blood around her rear.. would that be due to plug? Or is this something to get checked out? Thanks for all your replies x


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

yes that's the plug.

Kittens will arrive any time from now then.

Does she have a warm nose?


----------



## munchkinmamma (Jul 3, 2014)

Hi yesi have been watching hundreds of videos online and im sure my instinct will kick in when the times right but what about smoothing her etc whilst in labour? Some say yes some no? Also clamping the cord.. if mum bites it do I still need to tie it with dental floss? Sorry if im way off here just want to be sure ive got the right idea. Thats amazing thank you for your support! X


----------



## munchkinmamma (Jul 3, 2014)

Yes quite warm.. dont know how people go through this more than once my nerves are shot! X


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Each queen is different, I have 4 queens, 1 queen likes me to sit and stroke her throughout until the kitten is born then she wants me to back off whilst she does the cords, another of my queen wont let me near her but as soon as kittens are born she then calls me to do cords.

Just go with the flow and let your girl tell you what she wants, sounds silly but at the time you will know how she wants you to help.

Cords, if mum does this on her own then don't interfere, first once born mum will lick the kitten to remove the sac, just ensure mum licks around the head, face and nose and mouth area so kitten can breathe, the cord can stay attached for an hour so no urgency there.

If mum doesn't do the cords, each breeder does this different, some use their nails but I do things differently.

I ensure mouth/nose area is clear and kitten is breathing, tie cotton thread double knotted half way along the cord then cut the placenta side off, make sure you cut placenta side and not kitten side as kitten will bleed to death.

Don't cut the cord too short, just incase you need to tie again further up.

Most queens will do this themselves but just have everything to hand ready just in case you do need to step in. I always have a warm flannel with me in case I need to wipe kittens over.

Now morbid side but just to make you aware of what can go wrong.

Say kitten is not breathing, don't assume it is already dead, you can rub gently over the chest of the kitten whilst you hold it flat in a towel or blanket, keep rubbing for 20 minutes to see if you can revive the kitten, I always do this just to be sure.

Lastly don't panic, cats very rarely have difficulties but just have emergency vet numbers to hand, I always find if im prepared everything goes well.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

First time is always a worry, well I have done over 200 births as I used to work for a rescue for 8 years, seen most things good and sad and even with my own queens I still get nervous.

The forum members will help you so you are not alone.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

If you *have* to deal with a cord, tear it. That stops it bleeding. If you cut it does indeed bleed. Cord sissors for human babies are designed to crush not cut. I've dealt with cords using my finger nails, never a problem, your hands should be clean but sterile isn't necessary. Her mouth isn't!

Do as little as possible. Keep an eye on what is going on, if you can, but she might be one of those cats that goes into a dark corner and wants to keep herself to herself.


----------



## munchkinmamma (Jul 3, 2014)

Thanks all I have this page on refresh so am reading whilst keeping an eye on her im not being ignorant. Rhanks for all the advice youve been amazing think something may be happening as she has been really affectionate lately but just went to smooth her and she clawed and went for my hand so looks like shes goin to want to fo it on her own!! What about after? Should I keep her in or will she want to stay in anyway.. also other animals with the babies? She is nesting in my bedroom with the door closed so shouldnt be a problem separating them but just incase? X


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

All other animals away from her.

She may have them in her nesting box or choose another place but make sure you can see whats happening.

Then just let her settle with her kittens in the box.

As they say a quiet nest is a good nest, a squarky kitten may need attention, but we will come to that later if needed.


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

munchkinmamma said:


> Thanks all I have this page on refresh so am reading whilst keeping an eye on her im not being ignorant. Rhanks for all the advice youve been amazing think something may be happening as she has been really affectionate lately but just went to smooth her and she clawed and went for my hand so looks like shes goin to want to fo it on her own!! What about after? Should I keep her in or will she want to stay in anyway.. also other animals with the babies? She is nesting in my bedroom with the door closed so shouldnt be a problem separating them but just incase? X


After she has had them I'd give her as much privacy as possible so that she doesn't get stressed and anxious - keep other animals away. Any queen can get nervous and even abandon or kill her kittens if she feels they are under threat - but it looks like you are being really thoughtful of her welfare (this is so refreshing - you wouldn't believe some posts on here).

I've never had a litter of kittens in the house, but I have had puppies and I imagine it's much the same. Also keep an eye on her for a while after it all seems to be over - sometimes there may be a dawdler who takes his time coming out. Give her a nice clean litter tray and plenty of fresh clean water as well as food - she will get very thirsty when she's feeding. She is likely to want to stay with her kittens at least for the first couple of days, but be led by her - she'll tell you what she wants to do.

And you couldn't have a better long-distance midwife than catcoonz.:thumbsup:


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Puppies are harder than kitten births.

I have attended births of kittens, puppies and foals, puppies are the worse.


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

munchkinmamma said:


> Should I keep her in or will she want to stay in anyway


I know nothing about birthing kittens but you must keep her in, for her and the kittens safety.

Good luck!


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

> Should I keep her in or will she want to stay in anyway..


In the house? Yes. She may well get pregnant again if you let her outside. Outside the kitten room? Yes if she asks.


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

catcoonz said:


> Puppies are harder than kitten births.
> 
> I have attended births of kittens, puppies and foals, puppies are the worse.


Looks like I was very lucky - my dear little dog popped them out like it was nothing and nudged each towards me while she got on with the next. Three lovely puppies and we thought it was all over, then half an hour later, she produced another two! She was such a lovely, loving mother - we only ever had the one litter - never again! I was worried sick!


----------



## munchkinmamma (Jul 3, 2014)

Well shes still here hasnt had them yet and no labour signs x


----------



## munchkinmamma (Jul 3, 2014)

Catcoonz that must be amazing to have that much experience... im a student midwife im fine assisting with humans but my cats due to give birth and im a total mess!! X


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

It is amazing when things go right, heartbreaking when it goes wrong and you cant do anything about nature.

Babies, no way, humans make far too much noise whereas animals are very calm and quiet.


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

Good luck with everything! I been very lucky to witness two text book birth of siamese, one just two weeks ago! It's incredible

Just curious, where did daddy Munchkin come from?


----------



## munchkinmamma (Jul 3, 2014)

Dad is my neighbours cat who comes in and steals food and a fuss now and again... and also a bit more it seems lol.. still no signs maybe ill wake up in the morning to a litter who knows x


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

munchkinmamma said:


> Dad is my neighbours cat who comes in and steals food and a fuss now and again... and also a bit more it seems lol.. still no signs maybe ill wake up in the morning to a litter who knows x


Gosh, amazing that he is a munchkin too!. Soul mates! 

Good luck with it all and can't wait to see photos


----------



## munchkinmamma (Jul 3, 2014)

Thank you all youve been amazing  im sure ill have adorable photos to share soon enough  xx


----------



## munchkinmamma (Jul 3, 2014)

Well its a few days later and shes still with us with bump.. babies are still active though so I guess everything is ok just waiting game  xx


----------



## munchkinmamma (Jul 3, 2014)

Ok we have really heavy panting and a thick mucus loss which im guessing is the rest of the plug coming away...!!! Here goes eek! Xx


----------



## Polski (Mar 16, 2014)

Exciting and there was me planning an early night!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Good luck :thumbsup:


----------



## munchkinmamma (Jul 3, 2014)

Thank you.. baby number 1 is with us and healthy!! Xx


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Good luck, seems I logged on just in time for a delivery.


----------



## munchkinmamma (Jul 3, 2014)

Thank you!! Shes doing amazing dont know what I was worried about first one shes cleaned up and sorted the cord and is feeding whilst having contractions for the second  nesting box was no use shes on my bed lol xx


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Great news, a text book delivery for the first kitten then.


----------



## munchkinmamma (Jul 3, 2014)

Few photos for you all while ive got chance! Yeah I cant believe how well it went really proud of her xx


----------



## munchkinmamma (Jul 3, 2014)

We now have 2 kittens the last was born about 5hours ago. She is still panting and can still feel at least one more in there x


----------



## munchkinmamma (Jul 3, 2014)

We are upto 4!! And can still feel what I think is another one in there but contractions have stopped xx


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Contractions may start again or it could be you can feel her swollen organs and not a kitten.

Kittens are beautiful. 

Keep a watch and hope all kittens are ok and feeding, your girl has done very well.


----------



## munchkinmamma (Jul 3, 2014)

She hasnt had another still just the four.. but is it normal for her to still be breathing rapidly? And everytime I go to smooth her she lifts her leg for me to rub her belly. Thank you catcoonz your advice has been amazing to say the least xx


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

How is your girl now, did she have another kitten?

Has she cleaned herself up?

Where on her body can you feel what you think is a kitten, is it far back or nearer her back legs.


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

Congratulations! WHat little beauties, and your cat is such a clever girl. Hope all continues well. Four is a nice-sized litter.


----------



## munchkinmamma (Jul 3, 2014)

Hi shes about 16months old.. no she didnt have another kitten and near the back legs towards the top by the spine it feels like legs but if it is another kitten has not moved at all. Thank you. And sort of theres still some on her legs that she hasnt cleared up yet but shes totally cleaned the babies xx


----------



## munchkinmamma (Jul 3, 2014)

Also the breathing hasnt slowed back to normal shes still panting a bit but not with her mouth open xx


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Panting is normal as she will continue to contract slightly as the organs are settling down.

Does concern me that you can feel a kitten inside her though which hasn't progressed nor moved.

I expect she may deliver a stillborn soon if it is a kitten, keep a watch on her as if she has a retained kitten she will need a vet to remove this otherwise she will get a serious infection.

I have in the past had a kitten born 36 hours after the rest of the litter has been born, I asked my vet who said to leave her and she did have a live kitten born after this time.

I think tomorrow phone the vet for advise and if you need to take mum just for a check to ensure she is ok, I would leave kittens at home and just take the mum, they will be fine and warm as they have each other in the nesting box.

Hopefully others will advise shortly on this possible kitten as I know many would say a vet but its difficult to advise over the internet not actually seeing or feeling mum myself.


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

If there is still a kitten that she cant pass the vet can give her a shot of oxytocin which should bring contractions on again, and hopefuly the kitten will be born alive, she has done well


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

My friend & I confused a kidney with a kitten once..


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

I have also confused a kidney for a kitten, felt stupid but a vet check had to be done for my own peace of mind.


----------



## munchkinmamma (Jul 3, 2014)

Thank you all she has still not passed whatever im feeling but has eaten quite a bit hasnt been to the toilet either maybe because of not delivering last kitten? Im not sure but vets in the morning for definite. Shes done so well bless her has only left them for 5mins to lay on the cold floor then went straight back to them such a great mum will keep you all updated thanks again xx


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

How is your girl and kittens today?

Did she have another kitten, or does it feel more like a kidney now.


----------



## munchkinmamma (Jul 3, 2014)

It feels more like a kidney or some sort of organ now.. must of been where she had the babies and felt really empty lol her breathing has steadied aswell so shes getting back to normal and all babies doing amazing feeding well etc feel so lucky  xx


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

That's good to hear, glad all is going well. 

I have a queen due any day now, hoping for a text book birth, would be nice if she will have them during the day this time but I expect it will be another 2am.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

catcoonz said:


> That's good to hear, glad all is going well.
> 
> I have a queen due any day now, hoping for a text book birth, would be nice if she will have them during the day this time but I expect it will be another 2am.


Lola does text book births including only having kittens in the dead of night!


----------



## munchkinmamma (Jul 3, 2014)

Oh my god your nerves must be shot.. I wasnt this stressed out having my own babies! Lol xx


----------

